# new and i have a super-dmz question



## mattjaw (Apr 13, 2012)

ok so this is my first PH cycle and first cycle ever.......i have been now reading(mind yu after a ton of research on dmz) that its not a good first time user supp...........already got it in the mail...........if i run just one cap a day will it be easier to ease into the PH world? my PCT  is in place, did a ton of research on that.......just now getting a bit worried after reading these posts saying its not good for a first ever time user


----------



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2012)

mattjaw, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  It is powerful.  This is the wrong forum to post this.  Hit supp forum and you will get a ton of advice


----------



## brazey (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## thomaslop08 (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------

